# خلية جافة لتحليل الهيدروجين خاص بي لكن لى مساعدة



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ارسل لكم صورة جهازي لتحليل الهيدروجين بالخليه الجافة لاشارككم فرحتى حيث انها الخلية الهيدروجنية الجافة الاولى لى 
لكن لى سؤال كم اضع من البوتاسا الكاوية فى خزان مياه سعته لترين من يعرف يرد على


----------



## adihamo (9 سبتمبر 2014)

نسبة البوتاسا الكاوية لاتتعدى معلقتين على الاكثر فى اللتر حتى لاتتسبب فى تلف سطح الاستانلس 

هل حسبت كم لتر فى الدقيقة تطلع 

وماهو عدد الالواح المستخدمة وكم واحد موجب وكم واحد سالب 

وهل عرفت تحصل على الميمبارين علشان تحصل على الهيدروجين فقط او لايجود ميمبارين فى الخلية 

لان بدون ميمبارين تحصل على غاز قابل للانفجار وهو هيدروكسيد وليس هيدورجين صافى


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (19 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم شكر الله لك على هذة المعلومة انا وضعت تقريبا فى الترين تقريبا ملعقة بوتاسا كاويا 
عدد الالواح 11 لوح استلس استيل 304 سمك تقريبا 1 مللى ونصف او 1 ملى فقط 
ترتيبهم -nnnn+nnnn- 
وبينهم عازل وهو بلاستك اظن اسمة ربلون بسمك 2 مللى تقريبا 
نوع الاس
عدد الليترات المستخرجة 1 لتر فى دقيقة و 40 ثانية تقريبا
وكنت ناوي اكمل ل اكتر من 11 لوحة بس البلاستك العازل خلص مني ان شاء الله اشترى فى القريب واكمل ان شاء الله اصولكم التجربة وابعتها فى اقرب وقت ممكن ان شاء الله اما بخصوص مانع الارتداد فانا بحثت عنه ولم اجدة للاسف


----------



## محمد_فيصل (2 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## محمد_فيصل (2 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم


----------



## azize100 (11 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك و جازاك الله خيرا 
هل ممكن تضع مخطط لدائرة ماير مع الشرح
شكرا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 يوليو 2016)

لم استخدم هذة الدائرة للاسف


----------



## osama mohamed 89 (16 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الأفادة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 يوليو 2017)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم النسبة العلمية للبوتاسيوم هيدروكسايد من 22 % الى 25 % أي ان كل لتر من الماء يحتاج الى 220 الى 250 غرام لانتاج اكبر كمية من الهيدروجين باقل تكلفة وهذه النسبة مستخدمة في وحدات انتاج الهيدروجين في العالم .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (8 يوليو 2017)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم النسبة العلمية للبوتاسيوم هيدروكسايد من 22 % الى 25 % أي ان كل لتر من الماء يحتاج الى 220 الى 250 غرام لانتاج اكبر كمية من الهيدروجين باقل تكلفة وهذه النسبة مستخدمة في وحدات انتاج الهيدروجين في العالم .
> وبتوفيق الله



السلام عليكم شكر الله لك اخي هذا ما كنت اتمناه ان يدخل اهل التخصص كلا في تخصصة ويدلي بدلوة حتى تعم الفائدة باذن الله


----------

